# Photo CD erstellen?!



## Bloodlord (24. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
mit welchem Programm kann man eine Photo CD erstellen?!
Features Müssten sein:
-mehrere Alben
-Hintergrundmusik 
-Effekte


Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Macek (29. Oktober 2003)

*Photo CD*

Schaue doch mal bei http://www.ulead.de nach.
Die haben meiner Meinung nach in dieser Richtung recht interessante Produkte.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (29. Oktober 2003)

Magix Fotos auf CD&DVD

- Einfache Bedienung
- Überblendeffekte
- Kleines Nachbearbeitungs-Tool vorhanden
- verschiedene Designs / Layouts vorhanden
- Hintergrundmusik hinzufügbar
- guter Preis (ca. 30 €)

Hab das Programm auch und ich find's sehr gut.
Verschiedene Formate kannst du auch aussuchen... Video-CD, Super-Video-CD, DVD, etc.


(nein, ich arbeite nicht bei Magix  )


----------



## Berlin-Pac (26. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Sebastian Wramba _
> *Magix Fotos auf CD&DVD
> *



Hi,

gibt es davon irgendwo eine Demo?

Thanks


----------



## Krankes-Kaff (9. Mai 2004)

Kann man das Programm denn auch mal testen oder sich ein fertiges Ergebnis davon anschauen?


----------



## Berlin-Pac (10. Mai 2004)

Hi,

auf der Homepage von Magix gibt es eine voll funktionsfähige Demo.

Ist eigentlich ganz gut.......


----------



## ahlee (22. Dezember 2004)

Hi an Alle
Ich habe Fotos auf CD/DVD von Magix ....,
allerdings kann ich meine Fotos "nur" auf DVD brennen, auf CD gibt es Verzerrungen, und Bild resp. Ton werden gaaaanz langsam bis zum Stillstand.Weiss jemand warum?
Beim Abspielen auf dem PC läuft alles normal,nur beim Abspielen auf dem Player/Fersehen gibt es die Verzerrungen.. (Habe Panasonic DMR-E100H,müsste theoretisch alles spielen!)
Danke für jeden Hinweis


----------

